# Must Read Article on Calvin, Owen, and Worship



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2008)

pilgrim people-Christ urc-reformed - the latest post - BIBLICAL, SPIRITUAL, and SIMPLE: Worship According to Calvin and Owen


----------

